# I cleaned the car today



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No photies though ,I sugget if you can't remember what a clean TT looks like you get medical help :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

lol you teaser!

we all love to showcase our clean pride and joy!!


----------

